
Ask HN: Good books / resources about the history of computing and comp sci? - adpirz
Just read about the Antikythera mechanism (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Antikythera_mechanism) and was curious if there was some canonical pieces regarding the history of computing and computer science as far back as we can trace.
======
DanBC
These sites may be of interest. They're much more recent than Antikythera.

[https://calculating.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/calculators-
for...](https://calculating.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/calculators-for-
computers/)

[http://www.computerhistory.org/revolution/calculators/1/44](http://www.computerhistory.org/revolution/calculators/1/44)

[http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/staff/saj/arithmometer/](http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/staff/saj/arithmometer/)

[http://history-
computer.com/MechanicalCalculators/Pioneers/L...](http://history-
computer.com/MechanicalCalculators/Pioneers/Lebniz.html)

[http://history-computer.com/CalculatingTools/gadgets.html](http://history-
computer.com/CalculatingTools/gadgets.html)

[http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/stunningly-
intricate...](http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2008/09/stunningly-intricate-
curta-mechanical.html)

[http://www.vcalc.net/cu.htm](http://www.vcalc.net/cu.htm)

------
brudgers
Knuth covers a fair amount of history with references in _Art of Computer
Programming_.

------
BWStearns
Turnings cathedral is a pretty great look at the early development of
computers and the Internet and the Princeton/Los alamos groups involved. Also
really well written.

